# List of 40 mm panerai



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

There are not that many 40mm panerai models. Does any one have a list of model numbers?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Taken from current price list, out of production models not listed:

Luminor Small Size:

PAM00049 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00048 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00298 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00050 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00051 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00282 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC TITANIO - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00283 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC TITANIO - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00333 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC TITANIO - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00241 - LUMINOR POWER RESERVE - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00244 - LUMINOR GMT - 40mm(40mm)
PAM00310 - LUMINOR CHRONOGRAPH - 40mm(40mm)

Radiomir Small Size:

PAM00336 - RADIOMIR ORO ROSA - 42mm(42mm)
PAM00378 - RADIOMIR ORO ROSA - 42mm(42mm)
PAM00337 - RADIOMIR - 42mm(42mm)
PAM00338 - RADIOMIR TITANIO - 42mm(42mm)
PAM00369 - RADIOMIR CHRONOGRAPH - 42mm(42mm)
PAM00355 - RADIOMIR GMT/ALARM - 42mm(42mm)


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

Thx a ton. This really helps.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for the semi-hijack, but which of these have the thinnest case height?


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

radiomirs are definitely thinner than the luminors,


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I am assuming the list of 40mm Panerai that most people are interested in is a COMPLETE list, rather than just _current _production models--here is a first attempt at a rough list--please make additions (including model descriptions) and corrections as necessary. By my count, there are, or have been, at least 23 different 40mm Panerai models (out of the approximately 250 different models of all types and variations of Panerai-produced timepieces), or roughly a tenth of the total Panerai models are 40mm. However, in terms of production numbers and sales, it appears that roughly 1/3 of the Panerai watches produced from the Pre-V days through the first decade of the new era of production, up until and including 2008, were 40mm, with the majority the 48-51 models (something in the neighborhood of more than 135,000 of these were produced/sold of those four models alone!!).

*Panerai 40mm:*
PAM00048 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC 
PAM00049 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC 
PAM00050 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC 
PAM00051 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC
PAM00052 - LUMINOR MARINA CHRONOGRAPH AUTOMATIC
PAM00062 - RADIOMIR AUTOMATIC
PAM00069 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC
PAM00072 - LUMINOR CHRONOGRAPH AUTOMATIC
PAM00074 - LUMINOR CHRONOGRAPH AUTOMATIC
PAM00103 - RADIOMIR AUTOMATIC
PAM00120 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC
PAM00125 - LUMINOR POWER RESERVE AUTOMATIC
PAM00126 - LUMINOR POWER RESERVE AUTOMATIC
PAM00159 - LUMINOR GMT
PAM00168 - LUMNOR REGATTA CHRONOGRAPH
PAM00215 - LUMINOR LEMANIA CHRONOGRAPH
PAM00241 - LUMINOR POWER RESERVE
PAM00244 - LUMINOR GMT 
PAM00282 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC TITANIO 
PAM00283 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC TITANIO
PAM00298 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC 
PAM00310 - LUMINOR CHRONOGRAPH 
PAM00333 - LUMINOR MARINA AUTOMATIC TITANIO


----------



## Klaus Kinski (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks alot for the lists.

I'm new to Panerai, I tried a 44mm Luminor on at my local dealer but it was a bit too big. My wrists are 6.3". Was hoping there were a 42 mm Luminor but seems it either 44 or 40?


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

Out of curiosity, wouldn't a 42mm watch (with 5mm crownguard) look too big on your wrists? Go try out the 40mm. The trend now (outside of the hard core paneristi) is downsizing to a more appropriate size now.



Klaus Kinski said:


> Thanks alot for the lists.
> 
> I'm new to Panerai, I tried a 44mm Luminor on at my local dealer but it was a bit too big. My wrists are 6.3". Was hoping there were a 42 mm Luminor but seems it either 44 or 40?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

The 40mm Officine Panerai Luminor Marina is pretty big & chunky for me thank you.
I have smaller wrists & it still has the Panerai look, plenty of watch on the wrist.


----------



## Klaus Kinski (Oct 19, 2011)

ed21x said:


> Out of curiosity, wouldn't a 42mm watch (with 5mm crownguard) look too big on your wrists? Go try out the 40mm. The trend now (outside of the hard core paneristi) is downsizing to a more appropriate size now.


What I tried on was the automatic PAM 312 which indeed felt a bit too big, but it's very thick aswell, 18mm.
I tried on a 40mm Luminor and also a 42mm Radiomir, they both felt good on my wrist but I got a feeling the 40mm was maybe a bit too small as I also like big watches.

Perhaps a 44mm PAM111 or 000/Base would look better as they are not as thick as the 312? Do you know the thickness of the two?

I don't think a 42mm with crownguard would look too big. I wear a 44mm IWC Aquatimer (without crownguard) atm. and it's quiet big but not at all too big.

I want a Luminor Marina so much, I just love the design, think I'll go and try a 111, Base and 40mm this weekend!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Klaus Kinski said:


> Thanks alot for the lists.
> 
> I'm new to Panerai, I tried a 44mm Luminor on at my local dealer but it was a bit too big. My wrists are 6.3". Was hoping there were a 42 mm Luminor but seems it either 44 or 40?


I'm thinking you should be able to pull off the 44? Remember, the PAMs are meant to be worn large.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

BenL said:


> I'm thinking you should be able to pull off the 44? Remember, the PAMs are meant to be worn large.


You're kidding right?! NO WAY a 6.3 wrist can provide an adequate platform for a 44mm unless you want to hook it onto every corner you encounter during the day, including your pocket, the door, tables and so forth--remember, lug-to-lug length is even longer, and a 44mm would end up having (depending on wrist shape of course) at least a half inch of overhang, if not more--for the small wrists, a 40mm is definitely the way to go (and they, indeed, wear more like a 42mm anyway).

Peter


----------

